# Training books for a child



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a dog training / trick book for my 8 yr old. Everything I look at either has too much 'choosing your puppy' info or is too complicated a read for him. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Lisa.

My two (age 10 and 7) enjoy watching "who let the dogs out" on CBBC - the main tricks there are complicated, but he does a couple of mini-tricks in each program that we have tried. The chap who does that program (Zak George) has a lot of you tube clips......which we have used. I will look to see if he has a book too.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My daughter found a book in pound land a few weeks ago when out with nanny. It's called Circus tricks for dogs and its by someone called Rick Martin. Teaches things like, shake hands, roll over, bring a basket etc. she seems to really enjoy it.
The website is www.larkbooks.com


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

susanb said:


> Hi Lisa.
> 
> My two (age 10 and 7) enjoy watching "who let the dogs out" on CBBC - the main tricks there are complicated, but he does a couple of mini-tricks in each program that we have tried. The chap who does that program (Zak George) has a lot of you tube clips......which we have used. I will look to see if he has a book too.


My daughter (9) also loves 'who lets the dogs out', and she then tries what she has seen with Kiki and Inzi, sometimes she needs a little advice as it is easy to get frustrated when the dog doesn't get it. She loves it when Kiki learns something new...


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I just found this on Amazon.......is got a "look inside" feature so you can take a look and see what you think. I might get it for my daughter for Christmas!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/101-Dog-Tricks-Step-step/dp/1592533256/ref=pd_cp_b_0#_


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have recently purchased "101 Dog Tricks" by Kyra Sundance as it was recommended to me by a trainer. My son loves it as it has easy to follow instructions and step by step photos.


----------

